# Установка роутера без клавы, usb, винта и мыши

## Cahes

Как бы забабахать комбинацию: Один комп с пишушим DVD, второй - с читающим, первый с нормальной комплектовкой, второй - без винта, клавиатуры и мыши. На первом редактируем конфиги и пишем, на другом запускаем и смотрим как он запускает срвер, автоопределяет сетевушки, подставляет заранее прописаные ip-шники и т.п. Собственно, должен получиться роутер, из, желательно - GentooBSD, без графики, на базе первого пня, с 32 метрами памяти.

----------

## nserr0r

Запарно будет =)(очень запарно).

Но реально.

mkdir /mnt/gentoo_new создаёщь новую папку под окружение

cd /mnt/gentoo_new 

wget <какой нить stage> сливаешь какой нить стейдж в эту папку

tar -xjf <тот самый stage> разархивируешь

cd usr идёшь в папку usr цшруте

wget <какой нить portage> сливаешь какой нить портаже

tar -xjf <тот самый portage> разархивируешь

cp /etc/resolf.conf /mnt/gentoo_new/etc/resolf.conf копируешь в будущий цшрут настройки dns(теж из под него надо будет инет, чтоб обновить что нить или доставить)

mount -t proc /proc/ /mnt/gentoo_new/proc/ монтируешь файловые системы проца и девайсов чтоб цшрут работал нормально

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo_new/dev/ 

chroot /mnt/gento_new/ /bin/bash цшрутишся как в корень , теперь /mnt/gentoo_new/ это корень твоего окружения

source /etc/profile 

passwd вбиваешь пароль на рута

настраиваешь make.conf и остальное что понадобиться

пересобираешь систему в chroot'e 

не забывай собрать ядро под железо и тд. и тп.

а потом хз как всё это говнище как нить запихиваешь на диск =) 

вроде это не очень запарно.... но сам не делал диски себе с gentoo..

----------

## Cahes

Спасибо, проработаю.

А что-то не нашёл про Live темы про Gentoo_FreeBSD, мож не туда смотрел, да не так понял. Прошу направить.

----------

## nserr0r

Во только, сдаётся мне оперативы у тебя маловато.

Файла подкачки нема....

Ужос.

----------

## nserr0r

Попробуй что нить более легковесное.

типа http://m0n0.ch

----------

## TigerJr

PXE Boot поддерживается роутером?

----------

